# PI Regler in CoDeSys erstellen



## j.g. (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich einen PI Regler in CoDeSys programmieren.
Einen "ferigen" Reglerbaustein gibt es ja scheinbar nicht, oder?

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Viele Grüße,
JG


----------



## McNugget (11 Januar 2010)

Es gibt fertige Reglerbausteine in der OCSCAT.LIB.

www.oscat.de

Diese Lib ist komplett quelloffen. 
Du kannst sie exklusiv öffnen und nach Deinen Vorstellungen editieren, sollte etwas Deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen.

Ausserdem kannst Du Dir dort "abgucken" wie man so einen Regler programmiert.


----------



## j.g. (11 Januar 2010)

Klasse!
Vielen, Vielen Dank!



Gruß,
JG


----------



## j.g. (11 Januar 2010)

Den PI-Regler hab ich jetzt gefunden (CTRL_PI)
...aber nur als FB

Kann ich mir den auch in AWL, ST, usw. anzeigen lassen?

Gruß,
JG


----------



## McNugget (11 Januar 2010)

Offensichtlich hast Du die OSCAT nur als Bibliothek in eine weiteres Projekt eingebunden.

Wenn Du die OSCAT.LIB selber wie ein Projekt öffnest, kannst Du den Quellcode der Regler in ST anschauen.

Daher schrieb ich ja vorhin, dass man sie "exklusiv" öffnen soll.

Für alles weitere sind dann Copy&Paste Deine Freunde.


Wenn dann noch Fragen zum Quellcode sind, wird Dir im OSCAT-Forum stets schnell und kompetent geholfen.. ;-)


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (11 Januar 2010)

*Pid*

Für alle, die mal einen PID-Regler mit Extras benötigen....


----------



## Kieler (20 November 2020)

Auf der Suche nach einem Regler für mein CODESYS 3.5 Projekt, habe ich diesen gefunden. Leider habe ich nicht verstanden, was ich mit den zusätzlichen Parametern soll. 
Hat das jemand verstanden? Oder hat jemand noch einen anderen PID Regler, welchen ich genauso einfach in mein Projekt kopieren kann?


----------



## HausSPSler (20 November 2020)

könntest dir auch mal das anschauen:
https://store.codesys.com/control-loop-library.html


----------



## Kieler (20 November 2020)

Das sieht sehr interessant aus und ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall in Ruhe ansehen. Für nächste Woche benötige ich aber einen einfachen PID Regler. Ich soll nur den Volumenstrom einer Pumpe regeln.


----------



## HausSPSler (21 November 2020)

.. denke mit dem kommst du schneller ans Ziel, siehe doku in der Lib und Projektbeispiel das mit dem Package mit kommt.


----------



## Kieler (21 November 2020)

Ich sehe schon, ich muss mich damit kurzfristig beschäftigen. Jahrzehnte S7 haben mich wohl versaut. Warum muss ich für einen einfachen PID Controller eine zusätzliche Bibliothek installieren? Früher bei CODESYS 2.3 gab es einen PID im UTIL.lib


----------



## shrimps (21 November 2020)

Hallöchen,
mit ein wenig googlen hatte ich mit vor 4 Jahren schon die gesamte Oscat als Textfile runtergeladen, war in irgendeinem Git drin. Ab da habe ich mir immer nur die Teile kopiert die ich brauchte...
Das wurde aber in den Foren gefühlt schon x-millionenmal erwähnt...



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kieler (21 November 2020)

Das wäre die Antwort auf meine aktuellen Probleme. Mal sehen, ob ich das finde. Bis jetzt war meine Suche nicht besonders erfolgreich.


----------



## Kieler (21 November 2020)

Ich habe natürlich nichts entsprechendes ergoogeln können.
Dafür habe ich jetzt die UTIL Bibliothek eingebunden. Der dort enthaltene PID genügt sicherlich für meine Anforderun_gen. Ich werde es Montag sehen.

Danke für eure Unterstützung._


----------



## shrimps (22 November 2020)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich nichts entsprechendes ergoogeln können.
> Dafür habe ich jetzt die UTIL Bibliothek eingebunden. Der dort enthaltene PID genügt sicherlich für meine Anforderun_gen. Ich werde es Montag sehen.
> 
> Danke für eure Unterstützung._


Hi, suche bitte Mal Oscat.exp dann kommen ein paar Treffer...
Dann in GitHub einmal auf den Stammbaum klicken und goto File, dann kommen die ganzen Files ...


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kieler (22 November 2020)

Ok, dass werde ich nachher probieren.  Sobald der Rechner wieder an. Jetzt war ich erstmal eine Stunde mit dem Hund raus. Das ist auch wichtig.


----------



## Roland Wagner (24 November 2020)

Übrigens gibt es hier https://store.codesys.com/control-loop-library.html eine sehr umfangreiche Bibliothek mit Reglerbausteinen. Kostenlos!


----------



## spsHeiniLangRüssel (26 November 2021)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> *Pid*
> 
> Für alle, die mal einen PID-Regler mit Extras benötigen....


Hallo Herr RJ-Consulting.

Ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit der Regeltechnik.
Könnten Sie bitte erläutern wofür welche Eingänge und deren Bezeichnungen stehen?
Und was mal ein guter Anfangswert dazu wäre. 

Liebe Grüße Heini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2021)

spsHeiniLangRüssel schrieb:


> Hallo Herr RJ-Consulting.
> 
> Ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit der Regeltechnik.
> Könnten Sie bitte erläutern wofür welche Eingänge und deren Bezeichnungen stehen?
> ...


Ob da noch eine Antwort kommt


Ich glaube auch nicht dass sein Name "Herr RJ-Consulting" ist.

Schau dir doch vielleicht lieber die hier an, da gibt es sicherlich auch eine gute Beschreibung dazu.


> Übrigens gibt es hier https://store.codesys.com/control-loop-library.html eine sehr umfangreiche Bibliothek mit Reglerbausteinen. Kostenlos!


----------

